# 2015 White Chevy Cruze LTZ Mod Project



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

Hey, 

I have purchased a 2015 White Chevy Cruze LTZ. I am here to display the mod's I have done and future mod's. I would love for you guys to suggest things you'd like to see done this car. Depending on what you suggest, I will consider.

Mod's Done -

Bug Deflector
Window Deflector
Husky Floormat's
Amp and subwoofer's
Wrapped bowtie on front and back
Installed new wheel's

Future Mod's -

Window tint
Black out door handles (I'll either black them with plasti dip or I'll try to find them already blacked on the internet.)
Install white dome, license plate lights
Paint brake caliper's (Red, or black I can't decide. Please suggest what color you think would look good.)
Install light kit on floor board in front and back
Install HID's
Wrap bowtie on steering wheel
Wrap or plasti dip Cruze and LTZ emblem
Black mesh grill (Can't seem to find one yet)

Please suggest things you'd like to see and give me more idea's.


Stock











Black Bowtie Mod




















Bug/Window Deflector's








































Subwoofer and amp 






























Wheel's


----------



## trevor_geiger (Nov 29, 2012)

Looks great so far keep it up!


----------



## sparkman (Oct 15, 2015)

Very nice!


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Looking great man, love the summit white with black badges and rims


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

Thank you guys!


----------



## CruzeWithMe (Apr 20, 2015)

the bowtie mod looks cool! impressive looks. congrats!


----------



## thayl0 (Dec 1, 2015)

CruzeWithMe said:


> the bowtie mod looks cool! impressive looks. congrats!


Thank you.


----------



## Starks8 (Jul 20, 2011)

What is the brand of your hood and window deflectors?


----------



## DKovac12 (Apr 27, 2015)

Starks8 said:


> What is the brand of your hood and window deflectors?


looks like AVS to me, can barely make out the logo on the window deflectors as I have the same


----------



## .Cody (Sep 1, 2013)

What'd you use to secure the sub box?


----------



## bostonboy (Apr 8, 2015)

how did you add a sub to the pioneer system? & looking good


----------



## Zabakdaz (May 27, 2016)

Looks great.  Did you have any issues with engine sound coming through the subwoofer when you accelerate? I was looking to get a sub and amp, as well as replace my speakers and keep the factory head unit. The shop had issues installing in a 2015 Malibu ltz and was afraid this same problem might happen in my car. I notice you have the RS trim (I can see the RS on the door)? 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Zabakdaz said:


> Looks great.  Did you have any issues with engine sound coming through the subwoofer when you accelerate? I was looking to get a sub and amp, as well as replace my speakers and keep the factory head unit. The shop had issues installing in a 2015 Malibu ltz and was afraid this same problem might happen in my car. I notice you have the RS trim (I can see the RS on the door)?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


My car is a 2014 2LT & The shop had no problem replacing all the factory speakers and adding a 10 inch sub & amp. Sounds great!


----------



## Zabakdaz (May 27, 2016)

txcruze26 said:


> My car is a 2014 2LT & The shop had no problem replacing all the factory speakers and adding a 10 inch sub & amp. Sounds great!


Sounds good!  Hoping to find someone with a 15 LTZ that can verify, but I doubt I will soon. Might have to just chance it. XD 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Merc6 (Jun 8, 2013)

Pioneer upgrade has an amp in the trunk,they use that one or add another one?

As for the handles, just vinyl them. Black online ones won't be LTZ ones most likely.


----------



## fubar121 (Feb 27, 2017)

Nice!


----------



## txcruze26 (Jul 7, 2015)

Niiiice


----------



## DBeAsT (Apr 10, 2015)

May I ask what you did to the original wheels you had on your Cruze?


----------

